# Ndiswrapper loaded with proper driver but cant connect to ap

## Hughes

Hi,

I have just finished loading a driver for my Dell Inspiron 8600's Dell True Mobility 1300 802.11b/g MPCI Wifi card.

Info:

```
bash-2.05b# ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmw15 present

bash-2.05b#
```

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg

...

...

ndiswrapper version 0.6 loaded

ndiswrapper adding bcmw15.sys

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:xx:xx:xx:xx using driver bcmw15.sys

...

...

bash-2.05b#
```

```
bash-2.05b# iwconfig wlan0

wlan           IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

               Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462GHz  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

               Bit Rate:54Mb/s  Tx-Power:16 dBm

               RTS thr:2347 B  Fragment thr:2346 B

               Encryption key:off

               Power Managment:off

               Link Quality:100/100 Signal level:-10 dBm Noise level:-256

               Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

               Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0  Missed beacon:0

bash-2.05b#
```

The problem is no mater what I do I can't connect to my Linksys Router.

My SSID is set to 'test' and I do not have wep set (as I'm only trying to get this thing working)

I've tried the following:

```
bash-2.05b# iwconfig wlan0 essid test

bash-2.05b# iwconfig wlan0

wlan           IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

               Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462GHz  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

               Bit Rate:54Mb/s  Tx-Power:16 dBm

               RTS thr:2347 B  Fragment thr:2346 B

               Encryption key:off

               Power Managment:off

               Link Quality:100/100 Signal level:-10 dBm Noise level:-256

               Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

               Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0  Missed beacon:0

bash-2.05b#
```

test is equal to my Linksys Router's SSID.

and 

```
bash-2.05b# iwconfig wlan0 ap xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

bash-2.05b# iwconfig wlan0

wlan           IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

               Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462GHz  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

               Bit Rate:54Mb/s  Tx-Power:16 dBm

               RTS thr:2347 B  Fragment thr:2346 B

               Encryption key:off

               Power Managment:off

               Link Quality:100/100 Signal level:-10 dBm Noise level:-256

               Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

               Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0  Missed beacon:0

bash-2.05b#
```

xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx is equal to my Linksys Router's Mac Address.

(To cap things off I can connect my Linksys Router on the same laptop in Windows on the same WiFi card ??? --- netstumber see's the router and connects)

and

Trying the command:

```
bash-2.05b# iwlist wlan0 scan
```

Tells me there are no Wireless Router in the area, or at least it cant find any ????

Please help as I'm at about to go crazy!!!!!

Arrrrrrrgh....

Thanks,

Hughes.

----------

## UberLord

Tried my scripts?

Anyways, if you don't, try entering ad-hoc mode then scanning.

Also, check the logs and dmesg for any possible errors.

----------

## VisionD

Hi Hughes,

trying to configure my connection too right now i would suggest you, to change your essid via

```
bash-2.05b# iwconfig wlan0 essid "test"
```

instead of

```
bash-2.05b# iwconfig wlan0 essid test 
```

Worked for me so far (still unable to connect but essid set   :Wink:  ).

Greetz

VisionD

----------

## AmosMutke

I'm having the EXACT same problem here.

Dell Inspiron 8600 

Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

kernel 6.4.5

cvs ndiswrapper  (current version is 0.7) as suggested with w22n51 driver

I get all the same resluts posted above.

Everything seems to be working hunky-dory, but I cannot connect to my AP,

I cannot set my ESSID, and for some odd reason, it does not change the mode either.

ie, the following commands do "noticably" nothing

```

# iwconfig wlan0 essid WebSTAR

# iwconfig wlan0 essid "WebSTAR"

# iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc

# iwconfig wlan0 mode "Ad-Hoc"

```

and

```

# iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0             No scan results

```

Any ideas?

----------

## TheCoop

dhcp doesnt work with ndiswrapper for me either, setting the essid etc etc doesnt change a thing, it still times out

----------

## AmosMutke

OK.. Here is all my information.

Kernel: gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.5)

cvs version of ndiswrapper (0.7 is current release version)

```

# lspci

02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

```

I got the right drivers linked from http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/supported_chipsets.html

built the ndiswrapper and load the win driver

```

bash-2.05b# ndiswrapper -i /lib/windrivers/w22n51.inf

Installing w22n51

bash-2.05b# ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

w22n51  present

```

time to load the kernel module

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe ndiswrapper

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper            67200  0 

nvidia               2071464  14 

b44                    20164  0 

```

follow up with dmesg

```

ndiswrapper version 0.7 loaded

ndiswrapper adding w22n51.sys

ndiswrapper: error log: C00013A7, length: 2 (4e4f4c41)

ndiswrapper: Unable to set packet filter (C0000001)

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0e:35:10:6d:2a using driver w22n51.sys

ndiswrapper: Hangcheck returned true. Resetting!

ndiswrapper: error log: C00013A7, length: 2 (4e4f4c41)

ndiswrapper: Hangcheck returned true. Resetting!

ndiswrapper: error log: C00013A7, length: 2 (4e4f4c41)

ndiswrapper: Hangcheck returned true. Resetting!

```

----------

## infract

This is not very well documented, but with ndiswrapper you MUST set the network ESSID before bringing up the wlan0 device.

Example:

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid <your network id>

iwconfig wlan0 enc <Your WEP Password if needed>

ifconfig wlan0 up

```

Good luck

----------

## AmosMutke

I'm still having no luck detecting AP's.

the error message I posted above is because I had the wrong kernel loaded at the time.  That is resolved.  

The only erro message I get now is

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# dmesg

...

...

wlan0: getting configuration failed (C0000001)

```

Does anyone know what the error message I just posted means?

There are two wireless connections at my office that I cannot detect, and I have tried several at my school with no luck.

iwlist wlan0 scan

returns nothing...

I have tried setting the ESSID before bringing up the interface, but that doesn't help.

[EDIT]

I found this in the ndiswrapper mailing list archive

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=4093177&forum_id=36471

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> > Mix current CVS, the Intel 2200BG, kernel 2.6.3 (running gentoo) on a
> 
>  > Acer Travelmate 804LCi (Centrino) and stir for only a few minutes, and
> ...

 

That is the wireless hardware in my Inspiron and I'm running gentoo-dev-sources-r1.

kernel2.6.5

[edit 2]

Another thought is that I might have to use Fn+F2 key combo to enable the wireless card.  pressing the key combo only seems to generate an error in dmesg

```

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known

```

This is my first time working on a laptop and not sure what I may need to install to get this to work.  (new Dell Inspiron 8600)

----------

## Brakki

asdfLast edited by Brakki on Tue Sep 05, 2017 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmosMutke

I've had no luck getting my problem resolved thru this forum, the ndiswrapper forum, google, or the ndiswrapper mailing list...

I guess I'm going to consider this a dead issue and say that the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG isn't supported yet.

Not even with linuxant driverloader.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## handsomepete

For anyone who's working on this on an Intel 2200BG (Toshiba Centrino laptop), this worked for me (although I have to modprobe it by hand every time I boot), ymmv:

emerge ndiswrapper-0.7 (version bump ebuild)

Follow post emerge instructions (ndiswrapper -i and edit /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper yadda yadda yadda)

update-modules

don't add ndiswrapper to autoload (for me wlan0 doesn't show up if I autoload the module)

modprobe ndiswrapper

check dmesg to make sure wlan0 has shown up

iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-hoc

iwconfig wlan0 essid (ssid name without quotes)

iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

iwconfig wlan0 essid (ssid name without quotes)

dhcpcd wlan0

I wasn't getting any connection to an ap until I switched to Ad-hoc.  When I switched to Ad-hoc I wasn't actually connecting to my ap, but the name appeared in iwconfig.  Switching back to managed and reconnecting to the ap showed me the mac address of the ap and the correct speed and name, and I was then able to access the network.   ipw2200 can't get finished fast enough.  :Smile: 

----------

## parrot-doctor

I tried your trick on my Dell Inspiron 8600 using the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 kernel with SMP turned off and the normal 0.7 (non-cvs) ndiswrapper.

Thanks! I spent two weeks trying to get this working! This made my day, now I no longer need to be chained to wires while codin in linux...

sweet   :Very Happy: 

----------

## AmosMutke

this all sounds good on digital paper, but could you please point me in the right direction for doing the package bump.

I've asked the same qestion  here

Im not having much luck in finding documentation for doing a package bump.

thanx.

----------

## handsomepete

In this case, the quickie way to do to do it would be to:

cd /usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper

cp ndiswrapper-0.6-r1.ebuild ndiswrapper-0.7.ebuild

ebuild ndiswrapper-0.7.ebuild digest (this will download the file and creat the digest)

emerge ndiswrapper-0.7.ebuild

This will get over written next time you sync however, so it's better to create a portdir_overlay (see the gentoo manual) and copy the directory structure for ndiswrapper there (for instance, I keep mine in /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper).  Hope that helps.

fwiw, there is already a bug submitted on this, so hopefully 0.7 will appear in portage soon (although 0.8-r1 was released yesterday, so if 0.7 doesn't work for you, try that one on for size).

----------

## AmosMutke

damn.. I was just on their website yesterday and it was still on version 0.7... they release new versions faster than M$....

But I suppose the difference is that M$ usually doesn't include inprovements in it's code..

thanx for the help.. I'll give it a try when I get home.

----------

## handsomepete

Yeesh - 0.8-rc1 killed dhcp for me.  Probably should stick with 0.7.

----------

## AmosMutke

 *handsomepete wrote:*   

> In this case, the quickie way to do to do it would be to:
> 
> cd /usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper
> 
> cp ndiswrapper-0.6-r1.ebuild ndiswrapper-0.7.ebuild
> ...

 

emerge provides the following output

I did the unrecommended method... but only after the overlay method did the same thing.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# emerge ndiswrapper-0.7.ebuild 
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

any thoughts?

----------

## handsomepete

add FEATURES="-sandbox" before your emerge line (i.e. FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge ndiswrapper).  There's a bug on that too.

----------

## AmosMutke

Alright.. got it to install.  Now I have a question about the  /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper  file.

It says to edit it and to ad a path, but the file does not exist.  I found what I believed to be the correct file /usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/files/ndiswrapper.modules.d

I copied that to /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper

here is the file

```

bash-2.05b# cat /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper 

# Options for ndiswrapper.

#

# Set this alias to some device. Usually wlan0 unless you've got more than one

# wireless card.

alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

# loadndisdriver requires 4 parameters.

# 

# Uncomment the following line after you've added the paths

# to the .sys and .inf files from Windows(tm)

#

#post-install ndiswrapper loadndisdriver VENDORID DEVICEID foo.sys foo.inf

```

I uncommented

```

alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

```

what else needs to be done?  What should the path lines look like?

my .inf and .sys files are stored in 

/lib/windrivers/

thanx again.

----------

## AmosMutke

Wireless is working FINALLY...

apparently my /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper file only needed to contain the alias line as I have it listed above.

Apparently there is a bug in ndiswrapper, and you must change the mode to Ad-hoc, then back to Managed again.  It was suggested by parrot-doctor.

This is a script I use to bring up the wireless interface.

```

#!/bin/bash

modprobe ndiswrapper

iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-hoc

iwconfig wlan0 essid WebSTAR

iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

iwconfig wlan0 essid WebSTAR

dhcpcd wlan0

```

feel free to PM me if you have trouble getting the Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG card to work.

----------

## dedeaux

Just thought  I might add my experience to this thread.

First, I am using only the ndiswrapper latest from portage. (0.6-r1)

I downloaded and tried the drivers for my broadcom(listed above in first post) and experienced the exact same problem.  I could not connect to my ap.

I then tried the drivers that came with my card on a cd and I was able to connect to the ap without a problem.

The remaining issue I have to solve is that ndiswrapper will not autoload the driver.  I have to issue the loadndisdriver command manually but then all works fine..

----------

## tsunam

first off thanks for the pointer here AmosMutke.

Hmm i've started to get quite frusterated at ndiswrapper and the 2200 bg

Lookign at what's worked for others hasn't for me =/

0000:02:03,0 Network controller: Intel Corp. Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

with ndiswrapper in debug 1

dmesg gives me a nice error whenever i try and set any settings

ndiswrapper: error log: C00013A7, length: 2 (4e4f4c41)

ndiswrapper: hang check returned true. Resetting!

I've tried going thru ad-hoc and back and that didn't help unfortunately  :Sad: 

I'm just to the point where i am just going to say screw it and not get wireless working. I guess i'll give the dell drivers (dell 600 m btw) a try as the last ditch thing.

----------

## AmosMutke

make sure that wireless is turned on in the bois.. for some unknown reason mine get's disabled from time to time... very weird..

and there is a ray of hope for all of us.. there is an open source project for native linux drivers for the intel 2200BG card... so far it only loads... currently it doesn't do anything useful... but I will be keeping my eye open for when it does..

 woot...

----------

